# My new Aquadive



## davudvl (Sep 17, 2007)

I am thrilled with it!
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## marcmc (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks awesome, is that a sapphire bezel insert?


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## davudvl (Sep 17, 2007)

marcmc said:


> Looks awesome, is that a sapphire bezel insert?


ceramic


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

wearing mine as well

Welcome aboard


----------



## davudvl (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanx. Very nice.


----------



## lgs2 (Feb 25, 2014)

looks good.


----------



## notjustforshow (Sep 8, 2010)

The grail for me in regards to Aquadive. Excellent!


----------



## AztecWatchAficionado (Dec 15, 2012)

_How´s the crown action ? looks amazing !!! congratulations !!!_


----------



## GearHeadDreaming (Mar 21, 2016)

That's really cool! I looked them up and really like the bronze model. I bet it would age well if you used it!


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats! I might need to get me one


----------



## henryjohnmark (Mar 7, 2016)

For me regards amazing ...


----------



## aslan (Sep 12, 2010)

davudvl said:


> I am thrilled with it!
> View attachment 6585426


Perfect photo,perfect watch

Στάλθηκε από το ASUS_T00J μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## se7enfold (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

Very COOL! Just screams Cool imo!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats, great watch.


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

My first Squale


----------



## DonCiccio2 (Apr 21, 2009)

My goodness that watch is tasty!


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gorgeous!! I own the exact one and couldn't be happier...the finishing on the case is exquisite...on par with Rolex or Omega


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Love it...I'm so sorry I sold mine


----------



## nightowll (Sep 5, 2017)

That's a piece, congrats!

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------

